# So Proud



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So proud of my little Georgia over the weekend. I went on a course to learn about Tellington Ttouch (yes that is the correct spelling). I had noticed with Tigan, the Romanian rescue dog, that he responded positively to being massaged so I wondered if this, more structured approach, would be worth learning. It uses small circling massage type movements on the skin to benefit the emotional state of horses and dogs. It can be used on other animals too.

The course was held in a village hall with about 16 attendees some of whom brought their dogs. Georgia spent a lot of time in her crate while we listened to the lecturer and some of the time out being used, by the students, as a "subject". She was such a little star, not making a fuss even when we all left the hall for short periods.
Yes, she did get a little excited about having lovely hands all over her, when we needed a guinea pig, but she also worked nicely over a course of ground poles and other objects designed to improve proprioception. 

Have you used Tellington Ttouch (sometimes know as T Touch)? If so I would be interested in your observations. I will share my thoughts on the subject later.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I knew of it 
But this hound doesn’t seem to care 

He’s got his teddy bear 

He crashes in when he wants to be loved

He loves the stairs where he wants to make contact face to face 

And early morning I sit on the stairs below him and we have a moment 

Sandra


----------

